# Culler's 12 Week Test E / Dbol Cycle



## Culler (Feb 3, 2014)

So, I'm finally taking the plunge... been a few years coming, lots of research, a few PH cycles, still training hard, so it's time to grow.

Stats:
30y/o, 6'-2"
240lbs start weight.
Lifting heavy for 3 years now, but have been lifting on and off since 17y/o.

Cycle:
Weeks 1-6 - Dbol 40mg per day.
Weeks 2-13 - Test E, 250ml twice a week.
Weeks 13-17 - Clomid 100, 50, 50,50

.05mg Arimidex EOD
Milk Thistle
Hawthorne Berry
Orange Triad
Liv. 42
Taurine
Creatine Mono
Precision Mettle Intra-workout
GAT pre-workout
Protein, twice a day.

Split varies, but usually:
Monday - Back
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - off cardio
Thursday - Arms
Friday - Legs
Saturday - Shoulders
Sunday - what ever I feel like needs more work.

Diet is in check, best it's been in a long time.  No sugar, no alcohol, no junk food, all good stuff!

Will try and update with additional info as it goes.  Will get to some pics eventually. 
First injection was on Saturday night. Next is tomorrow.  Injection site is tender, but that's it.  Expecting that to last a few more days as it was the first one.  No sides to date.
T


----------



## need2lift (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like you need a little extra time between your last week of test and your PCT.  Looks like the cycle ends and PCT begins at the same time.  You'll want time for that test to clear the system.

Should be fun....way better then a standard PH cycle!


----------



## Culler (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry, you are absolutely right... 
Mistake on writing it on my part.
There will be a two week period between end of Test and start of PCT


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 3, 2014)

looks nice man maybe throw somehing else in? i know its first cycle but im a firm believer in not running one compound alone. maybe even end cycle with orals in the two week off.period then hit pct to keep gains better

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Culler (Feb 4, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> looks nice man maybe throw somehing else in? i know its first cycle but im a firm believer in not running one compound alone. maybe even end cycle with orals in the two week off.period then hit pct to keep gains better
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Is there any benefit to run the Test for an additional 4 weeks or is 16 weeks a bit too long.  Only reason I ask is I have extra vials of Test E now that someone backed out on their order...


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 4, 2014)

why not? 16 weeks for a ling ester is perfect to me!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Octupi (Mar 14, 2014)

By the end of week 6 your back pumps may be unbearable...or I'm just sensitive to Dbol.

I ran Dbol at 50mg/ED for 4 weeks and the last week was killer.  I only took Adex .5mg e3d and it held me in check.  I also ran 400mg Sust and 200mg Deca in the same run.  Just coming off cycle now.  Been a great run w/ 24lbs gained and almost no bloat.


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 2, 2014)

this was my first cycle and still stand to be my best as for weight increase. It was a killer cycle and brought my big 3 lifts up largly


----------

